#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Этнически традиционные буддисты: почему происхождение работает?

## Германн

Потому что традиционно буддийские народы открыты по отношению к позиции монашеской Сангхи. Не отмахиваются от монахов как от заслуживающих уважения, но ненужных для правильного понимания Будда-Дхармы специалистов. Поэтому, монахи имеют возможность настроить ум этнического буддиста (его систему интерпретации): и он будет _понимать_ тексты точно так же, как понимают они.

Будда Шакьямуни не просто так создал монашескую Общину, первую в истории. Учение тонко, Учение уникально и ни на что не похоже, понять Дхарму правильно - сложно. А любой текст, сам по себе, полисемантичен. Если не сопровождать чтение буддийских текстов специально настроенной системой интерпретации, тексты будут пониматься неверно. Монахи и есть такие настройщики.

Ведь сами по себе, монахи (и монашество) не обязательны для Пробуждения. Но понимание Будда-Дхармы - которая выражена в текстах - для Пробуждения обязательно. Объяснить же, зачем вообще нужны монахи, если для реализации достаточно Гуру, иначе нельзя. Насколько понимаю, замысел Будды был таков: сопроводить записанный Канон системой его правильной интерпретации. Что думаете? 

Вне традиционно буддийских стран, к монахам относятся с уважением - но закрыты к монашеской интерпретации канонических текстов. Мало ли, что там наговорил монах, другое дело мнение PhD, западного "брахмана" - да и сами с усами, прочтём и поймём всё, как надо. В результате, на буддизм проецируются небуддийские представления. 

Практиковать *именно то*, чему учит Гуру, можно только при условии понимания его слов. Эту интеллектуальную основу создаёт монашеская Сангха, её создаёт влияние монахов на систему интерпретации у представителей традиционно буддийских народов.

----------

Андрей Лиходедов (13.06.2013), Джигме (15.06.2013), Дмитрон (21.06.2013), Топпер- (13.06.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Новый термин "этнически традиционный буддист"...

----------

Pedma Kalzang (13.06.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Новый термин "этнически традиционный буддист"...


Неймёца человеку. Забавный термин. Не припомню такого в сутрах. Новодел поди.
Аурум. Там это, опять про субстанциональность пустоты виднеется что-то. Можно обсудить  :Smilie:  Германн наверное сам не верит в это, раз снова и снова пытается всем указать на сей момент. Наверное чтобы самому поверить

----------

Bob (13.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (13.06.2013), Аурум (13.06.2013), Ашвария (13.06.2013), Дмитрон (13.06.2013), Иван Денисов (13.06.2013), Ондрий (13.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Новый термин "этнически традиционный буддист"...


Татарин тоже может быть традиционным, ортодоксальным буддистом. Но не этнически традиционным. Может, конструкция громоздка, а значение выражения - в этом.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Татарин тоже может быть традиционным, ортодоксальным буддистом. Но не этнически традиционным. Может, конструкция громоздка, а смысл в этом.


А я "традиционный" если сойот по отцу, который шаманист, а по матери "русско-казако-монголо-бурят", которые ламаисты?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А я "традиционный" если сойот по отцу, который шаманист, а по матери "русско-казако-монголо-бурят", которые ламаисты?


Не. Дмитрон. Вы этнически традиционный шаманист-отступник. А по матери... полукровка наверное. Таких в Слизерин не принимают

----------

Magan Poh (14.06.2013), Володя Володя (13.06.2013), Джигме (15.06.2013), Дмитрон (17.06.2013), Дхармананда (13.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Герману осталось надеть фашистскую свастику, поднять зигу вверх и начать пускать неэтнических буддистов в газовые камеры, как расово неверных. И при этом кричать что, истинный арий по крови как у Гитлера, а не по действиям как у Будды.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (13.06.2013), Аурум (25.06.2013), Ашвария (13.06.2013), Вантус (13.06.2013), Карма Палджор (13.06.2013), Кузьмич (13.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Не. Дмитрон. Вы этнически традиционный шаманист-отступник. А по матери... полукровка наверное. Таких в Слизерин не принимают


Ага. Поэтому ни в каком клане не состою. Меня в них не приняли.)))
Остается быть космополитом-буддистом.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ага. Поэтому ни в каком клане не состою. Меня в них не приняли.)))
> Остается быть космополитом-буддистом.


Космополиты этнически не традиционны. Вроде. Вообще эти националистические бредни несколько надоедают

----------

Eugeny (13.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (13.06.2013), Дмитрон (17.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Герману осталось надеть фашистскую свастику, поднять зигу вверх и начать пускать неэтнических буддистов в газовые камеры, как расово неверных. И при этом кричать что, истинный арий по крови как у Гитлера, а не по действиям как у Будды.


Вам нужно внимательно читать сообщение. Там описан механизм настройки системы интерпретации текстов. Разница народов в степени влияния монашеской Общины на интерпретацию Канона. Если открыться к трактовкам монахов, и оставить внешние интерпретации, то разницы не будет: система настроится так, как нужно.

----------


## Eugeny

> Вам нужно внимательно читать сообщение. Там описан механизм настройки системы интерпретации текстов. Разница народов в степени влияния монашеской Общины на интерпретацию Канона. Если открыться к мнению монахов, и оставить внешние интерпретации, то разницы не будет: система настроится так, как нужно.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Практиковать *именно то*, чему учит Гуру, можно только при условии понимания его слов. Эту интеллектуальную основу создаёт монашеская Сангха, её создаёт влияние монахов на систему интерпретации у представителей традиционно буддийских народов.


Для понимания слов Гуру необходимо во-первых, общение с Гуру, во-вторых, мудрость для того, чтобы понять смысл того, что он хочет донести.

«Традиционно буддийские народы» тут вообще не в тему. У большинства представителей «традиционных буддийских народов» отсутствует правильное понимание Дхармы, о чём часто рассказывает, например, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.

Желаю, чтобы все существа освободились от ложных взглядов, включая представление о превосходстве «традиционных буддийских народов»! Ибо мало что может быть глупее, чем смешивать истинные взгляды с ложными и таким образом выдавать ложные взгляды за истинные.

----------

Aion (13.06.2013), Epihod (13.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (13.06.2013), Аурум (14.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (13.06.2013), Карма Палджор (13.06.2013), Сергей Хос (13.06.2013)

----------


## Alex

> ...больному желтухой всё видится жёлтым (и в таком видении никакой заслуги нет)


Вот-вот.

(Хотя на самом деле это неправда, я желтухой болел, так что могу подтвердить).

----------


## Дмитрон

Для "неофитов" основная проблема - это создание Сангхи, если они живут в своей этнической среде. Без Сангхи быть буддистом тяжело.
Если они живут в другой стране и являются членами других Сангх, то они там растворятся.

----------

Топпер- (13.06.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> «Традиционно буддийские народы» тут вообще не в тему. У большинства представителей «традиционных буддийских народов» отсутствует правильное понимание Дхармы, о чём часто рассказывает, например, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.


Да и вообще: и в Гелуг и в Ньингма были монахи, а трактовка Дхармы подчас существенно отличается.
И это в древности. А нынче от бурятского духовенства можно легко услышать в отношении того же Падмасамбхавы: "Этот - не наш".

----------

Pedma Kalzang (13.06.2013), Аурум (14.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот-вот.
> (Хотя на самом деле это неправда, я желтухой болел, так что могу подтвердить).


Да и от краснухи всё красным не видится  :Smilie:

----------

Alex (13.06.2013), Pedma Kalzang (13.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Для понимания слов Гуру необходимо во-первых, общение с Гуру, во-вторых, мудрость для того, чтобы понять смысл того, что он хочет донести.


Это красиво звучит, но не объясняет, почему же большинство реализованных йогинов - восточные люди, не западные. У меня есть рациональное объяснение, почему: настройка системы интерпретации (монахами). 




> «Традиционно буддийские народы» тут вообще не в тему. У большинства представителей «традиционных буддийских народов» отсутствует правильное понимание Дхармы, о чём часто рассказывает, например, Намкай Норбу Ринпоче.


Насколько помню, было о другом: о понимании необходимости созерцательной практики. Да, большинство людей не интересуется религией - не только на Западе, но и на Востоке - в том смысле, что не медитирует. Но есть разница в настройке понимания Будда-Дхармы: если дело дойдёт до созерцания, это важно. Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче говорит и о ценности сохранения тибетской культуры: потому что она имеет пользу с духовной точки зрения, в ней есть ценные для буддизма наработки.

----------


## Дмитрон

> * Наверное чтобы самому поверить*



"Если сказать о неправде, что она правда 10 000 раз, то неправда станет правдой" - помоему так, если не ошибаюсь, кто-то из китайцев сказал. 10 000 YIWAN - в китайской традициии означает всегда.

----------

Джнянаваджра (13.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Да достигнет Германн высшего счастья - пусть на то будут причины.
Да избегнет Германн всех страданий - пусть причины их иссякнут.
Да пребудет Германн в состоянии высшего блаженства непоколебимо, свободный от крайностей принятия и отвержения.

----------

Джигме (15.06.2013)

----------


## Германн

Монашеская Сангха готовит почву для правильного понимания слов Гуру: который может вообще не быть монахом. Без такой поддержки только единицы способны понимать Дхарму правильно; благодаря же монахам могут получить адекватное представление об Учении и обычные люди.

Не все здесь все цветки удумбара - а на Востоке не все "бабушки".

----------


## Дмитрон

В 2009 году я звал с собой многих знакомых "традиционных" в Индию. Никто со мной не поехал.
Из общения с "традиционными" в Улан-Удэ, Москве я понял, что молодые "традиционные" опасаются, не редко, посещать буддийские святыни. Многие говорят, что сделают это в более старшем возрасте.
Но все же к тем, кто побывал в святых местах Буддизма, у  "традиционных" есть определенное уважение.
Они очень боялись со мной говорить на религиозные темы. Боялись осознать, что не следуют Учению.
Но на полный путь я и сам еще не встал.

----------

Германн (03.07.2013), Топпер- (03.07.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

У меня есть мнение, что "этнические традиционные буддисты" настолько же далеки от дхармы, насколько "этнические традиционные православные" от православия. :Big Grin:

----------

Кузьмич (04.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Вообще, "этнически традиционный буддист [христианин, иудей, мусульманин и т.п.]", на мой взгляд, термин надуманный.
Человек рождается атеистом, а уже семья, среда делают из него "традиционного" представителя религии. Причём, не факт, что искренне почитающего "свою" (племенную, национальную и т.п.) религию. Ведь, к примеру, среди известных русских революционеров в 1905-1917 гг. было много тех, кто рос в очень религиозных семьях, детей священников, раввинов, а также получивших образование в семинарии. И что же, разве не они потом отрицали веру предков и топтали святыни?
Происхождение просто вешает ярлык и, часто, к сожалению, сужает сознательный выбор религии, а также практически всегда "давит" на человека, предлагая единственный и "правильный" выбор.
Кстати, а как назвать, скажем, человека из семьи атеистов? Этническим атеистом?  :Big Grin:

----------

Дмитрон (03.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

> У меня есть мнение, что "этнические традиционные буддисты" настолько же далеки от дхармы, насколько "этнические традиционные православные" от православия.


Если они начинают практиковать, у них меньше препятствий: они сразу же думают по-буддийски. Точно так же, если русский начинает практиковать православие, он сразу же вникает в суть религии предков. Неофит проецирует на буддизм небуддийские взгляды: точно так же, как инокультурный неофит проецирует нехристианские взгляды на православие.

----------


## Alex

> ...если русский начинает практиковать православие, он сразу же вникает в суть религии предков.


Я из-за вас чуть кофе на клавиатуру не пролил.

----------

Bob (03.07.2013), Ho Shim (04.07.2013), Вантус (03.07.2013), Карма Палджор (03.07.2013), Ондрий (03.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вообще, "этнически традиционный буддист [христианин, иудей, мусульманин и т.п.]", на мой взгляд, термин надуманный.
> Человек рождается атеистом, а уже семья, среда делают из него "традиционного" представителя религии. Причём, не факт, что искренне почитающего "свою" (племенную, национальную и т.п.) религию. Ведь, к примеру, среди известных русских революционеров в 1905-1917 гг. было много тех, кто рос в очень религиозных семьях, детей священников, раввинов, а также получивших образование в семинарии. И что же, разве не они потом отрицали веру предков и топтали святыни?


Они отрицали веру в самосущего Бога, воспроизводя её как веру в самосущую Материю. Теизм и материализм имеют сходную онтологию.




> Происхождение просто вешает ярлык и, часто, к сожалению, сужает сознательный выбор религии, а также практически всегда "давит" на человека, предлагая единственный и "правильный" выбор.


Происхождение объясняет препятствия (или отсутствие препятствий) при изучении Дхармы. С этим можно работать. Если же остановиться на обычном объяснении - "не понял, потому что нет заслуг" - непонятно, что с этим делать, и что вообще происходит.

Страстное желание найти в буддизме всеобщее, одно-на-всех Бытие (как в теизме), или уничтожение любого опыта (как в материализме) - следствие рождения в соответствующей культуре. Это глубоко усвоенные ценности европейской культуры, часто неосознаваемые. История Европы внутри нас.




> Кстати, а как назвать, скажем, человека из семьи атеистов? Этническим атеистом?


Советским человеком.

----------

Платон (04.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Я из-за вас чуть кофе на клавиатуру не пролил.


Азбука религиоведения, ничего необычного. Происхождение может как облегчать, так и затруднять понимание какой-либо религии. Русский язык "заточен" под понимание православия, в качестве пословиц, присказок фигурирует множество цитат из Нового Завета, христианские концепции растворены в русской культуре. В бурятской культуре, точно так же, растворены буддийские представления. Это способствует верному пониманию этнически традиционной религии, да.

----------


## Аурум

> Если они начинают практиковать, у них меньше препятствий: они сразу же думают по-буддийски. Точно так же, если русский начинает практиковать православие, он сразу же вникает в суть религии предков.


Бред...

----------


## Вантус

> ...если русский начинает практиковать православие, он сразу же вникает в суть религии предков.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Я из-за вас чуть кофе на клавиатуру не пролил.


Это там в Перуна, Велеса и Сварожича какого? @*Alex*, нам пора  вытесать из дуба Перуна и отправлять его культы.

----------


## Ондрий

кащенко.

----------

Tong Po (03.07.2013), Вантус (03.07.2013)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Если они начинают практиковать, у них меньше препятствий: они сразу же думают по-буддийски.


А они-то и не знают..Всё по ламам ходят по поводу вредящих соседей,неуспехов в личной,семейной жизни и на работе и т.д.

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2013)

----------


## Alex

Вообще я не понимаю, как в голове Германна сочетаются призывы всем постричься в буряты и обрамить буддизм реконструированной русской культурой, по логике Германна насквозь пропитанной шактизмом. 

Тьфу, то есть, извините, теизмом. Впрочем, какая разница — у Германна даже материализм — это форма теизма.

----------

Tong Po (04.07.2013), Аурум (03.07.2013), Кузьмич (04.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Вообще я не понимаю, как в голове Германна сочетаются призывы всем постричься в буряты и обрамить буддизм реконструированной русской культурой, по логике Германна насквозь пропитанной шактизмом.


Видите ли, эти призывы существуют только в Вашей голове. Вы записали меня в какую-то свою ячейку, и теперь интерпретируете по  этому шаблону. Моя мысль проста (и соответствует позиции Е.С. Далай-Ламы): этнически традиционная религия для человека ближе, понятней - а потому естественней, безопасней, предпочтительней. 

Это не значит, что тибетец не может стать православным, а русский не может стать тибетским буддистом. Полезно осознавать, что в картине мира обусловлено происхождением, воспитанием, тогда не будет ненужных проекций (например, Бога или Материи в буддизме). Буддизм будет буддизмом, православие православием, марксизм-ленинизм марксизмом-ленинизмом. 

Кроме как такими проекциями, я не знаю, чем ещё _рационально_ объяснить мощнейшую тенденцию искать Бога либо конечное уничтожение любого опыта в буддизме. Такие идеи есть в русской и советской культуре: происхождение, воспитание объясняет столь популярный на БФ мотив.

Я могу ошибаться, Вы можете высказать альтернативные объяснения.




> Тьфу, то есть, извините, теизмом. Впрочем, какая разница — у Германна даже материализм — это форма теизма.


Бог в святоотеческом богословии часто трактуется как просто Бытие: поэтому грех не самостоятельная сущность ("грех не существует"), а умаление бытия, удаление от Бога. Точно так же трактуется и Материя: для маркиста-лениниста всё материально. Как Бог даёт бытие всем вещам, так и Материя. Если хотите - возьмите источники и изучите вопрос.

----------

Наталья А (03.07.2013), Платон (04.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

> А они-то и не знают..Всё по ламам ходят по поводу вредящих соседей,неуспехов в личной,семейной жизни и на работе и т.д.


Если начинают практиковать и изучать, субстанциональный Атман в буддизм как правило не вписывают. Пустота спокойно, без внутреннего сопротивления воспринимается несубстанциональной: не скрывающей Атман за собой, и не являющейся Атманом. Так же, непопулярна идея о полном уничтожении всякого опыта в конечной нирване. Как-то вот эти идеи непопулярны у этнически традиционных буддистов. 

Совсем другое дело европейцы. Считаю эти две проекции следствием воспитания, наследием истории страны. И если человек намерен стать буддистом, он способен это осознать и выправить достаточно легко.

----------

Платон (04.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Бред...





> кащенко.


Рунет такой Рунет.

----------

Bob (03.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Рунет такой Рунет.


И тут выходит Германн, весь в белом...

----------


## Нико

> И тут выходит Германн, весь в белом...


И с нимбом

----------

